# hermit crabs



## katierox-21 (Apr 17, 2005)

ii recently heard that there are certain things besides the water sponge adn the shells and case and every thing that hermit crabs need.....like certain enviornments and things...i have owned a hermit for quite some time now...if there is any way i should become a better hermit parent please reply with what i should do


----------

